# Roll Call



## SpecialEd (Jul 2, 2008)

Let's get a roll call thread going here. Us Mo' ners need to help each other out, so a good list of the "who's who" in the Murano section will be helpfull for everyone!


1. FNG "SpecialEd" 2005 SL AWD fully loaded (cept for Nav, carputer takes care of that though)

..... do I hear crickets........?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Nissan tech here! Need any help, LMK...


----------



## evjm (Jan 11, 2006)

1.FNG "SpecialEd" 2005 SL AWD fully loaded (cept for Nav, carputer takes care of that though)
2. metro273
3. evjm- 2004 SL AWD Black loaded as well, just traded my X-Trail in for it. 

Hopefully we can get as active a forum as the X-Trail forum here. I learnt alot about the X on nissanforums.com Tell all your Murano buddies to log on!


----------



## tali (Jul 8, 2008)

*re rollcall*

hi i have a murano 07 S (big mistake should've gotten the fully loaded SL) 
the sound in the base model sucks does anyone one have any ideas on a good upgrade


----------



## Wade13 (Jul 13, 2008)

Wade13. I have a 2004 Nissan Murano SL fully loaded in copper..  We gotta get the Murano section more active!!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

If any of you Murano guys ever need a new front, chrome OEM grill, I have one...LMK...


----------



## NCMurano (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi - :banana:

New Murano owner here. Just bought my first Murano today and love it! It is the SL AWD in Tinted Bronze. Can't wait to figure out what all those buttons do.


----------



## Jaun (Aug 17, 2008)

NCMurano said:


> Hi - :banana:
> 
> New Murano owner here. Just bought my first Murano today and love it! It is the SL AWD in Tinted Bronze. Can't wait to figure out what all those buttons do.


'Buttons? We don't need no stinkin buttons...' < tongue firmly in cheek  >
Just tell it what you want it to do!


----------



## wbinkii (Oct 1, 2008)

Just picked up a 2005 SL loaded with 42K miles. Only thing it doesn't seem to have is the Tire pressure warning system. Does anyone know if it can be added by just purchasing the sensors or would it need a computer modification or new computer?


----------



## gregf (Mar 7, 2009)

I just bought a 2005 Silver SL AWD (35K miles) with everything but Nav and the traction control in it. Love the car. Had 2 Explorers before (250K miles) but this is a much better ride and handleing. Had to reseat AWD switch and the Homelink button on Rear View Mirror needs to be replaced(paint problem). Gas mileage about 4mpg better than Explorere @ 21.7mpg. Did I say I love it.


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

*2009 Murano LE purchased Feb 13th*

I purchased my fully loaded Murano about a month ago. I love this car. 

I have posted some pictures here


----------



## Riz (Jul 29, 2009)

Riz - 2003 SL AWD, loaded (no nav)


----------



## Otang76 (Oct 23, 2009)

Otang76 here, and I just got my Nissan Certified, barely used 2007 Murano S @ 14,400 miles. 

Always liked the Murano and everyone I asked loved them or knew someone who loved them. I'm excited about having one, but the amount of road noise surprised me. The noise is not bad compared to the Sierra it replaced, but it is louder than I thought.

I have been looking into accessories for the Murano and I don't find many. Something like.... better aftermarket stabalizers, or maybe some cool spoiler would be nice. I know the Murano is not your typical project car, it doesn't hurt to dress her up a bit and maybe give her some better performance.


----------

